# VILNIUS | K14A | Pro



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

> RSHP has won an international competition organised by the Lithuanian Union of Architects and Right Bank Development Fund, managed by Lords LB Asset Management, to design a new nearly net zero operational carbon, 19,200sq m business centre within the CBD in the city of Vilnius, Lithuania. Reducing embodied carbon is a critical ambition for the design. The scheme will provide over 16,000sq m of office space over the 7-storey business centre.
> “When we were evaluating the competition submissions, we were looking for a design that encouraged wellbeing for the people working in the centre and to provide more public spaces for the citizens. Another crucial evaluation criterion is sustainability. The goal is to use sustainable materials during construction, to ensure minimum energy consumption and to minimize the negative impact on the environment. RSHP and the team provided a design which excelled all these criteria.”* says Marius Žemaitis, fund manager of the investment management company Lords LB Asset Management.*
> A new city square and public roof terrace that significantly increases biodiversity are at the heart of the design for a new business complex located at a crossroads between the old and the new in the city of Vilnius. Easy access to nature and public spaces is a distinct feature of Vilnius and the design themes for the landscape have purposefully been drawn from the local context, including the site’s proximity to the river, indigenous tree species and surrounding landscape, helping to give distinct character to the scheme whilst embedding it into the city.
> *Jack Newton, Associate Partner, Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners, says *“This has been a truly collaborative approach to design. We have worked closely with the engineers and landscape architects to create a modern and environmentally conscious workspace that engages with the surrounding city, brings public space into the heart of the new workspace and creates a new location that focuses on nature and wellbeing.”
> ...








RSHP wins business centre in Lithuania – News – RSHP


Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners (RSHP) has won an international competition to design a new nearly net zero operational carbon, 19,200sq m business centre within the CBD in the city of Vilnius, Lithuania.




rshp.com


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous cantilever


----------

